# Florida trip questions



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 14, 2016)

I will be going to Panama city beach Florida July 31st to August 9th and was wondering what kind of cool arachnids I can find there. I know I am going to a big city but I am being optimistic, are there any areas I can hunt in that aren't far from it and what will I find. Any mygals that are easy to find down there?


----------



## Lorenzo Kowalsky (Jun 14, 2016)

I have never been to Panama City, but last winter I went to Naples, it is also a very good place to visit once.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 14, 2016)

Any places you could look, especially in a city? What did you find?


----------



## Lorenzo Kowalsky (Jun 17, 2016)

I had been to Naples Museum of Art, Vanderbilt beach and some other nearby places. But overall I completely enjoyed the trip and really like the place. 
One more place is there called as Botanical Garden.


----------

